# Red Bull Al pro Dämpfer austauschen



## jegger (11. September 2013)

Hallo, vielleicht kann mir einer helfen.
Und zwar habe ich an mein Red Bull Al pro ein FoxRP23 Dämpfer und würde in gerne durch ein DT Swiss Dämpfer ersetzen(wegen lockout).Nun die Frage, welche Buchsen muss ich bestellen(Maße).Ich hoffe das mir einer helfen kann,denn der Dämpfer ist unterwegs und ich würde die Buchsen schon mal bestellen.
Danke


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (18. September 2013)

Hallo Jegger,

welches Rad meinst du genau? Leider hatten wir das RED BULL AL PRO nie als Fully. Hier einmal einige Maße von Fullys dieser Bauart:
RED BULL NPL 8 x 50mm x 22,2mm
PRO FACTORY 8 x 46mm x 22,2mm
WERKS ES      8 x 46mm x 22,2mm

Viel Spaß weiterhin mit dem Rad!

Viele Grüße
Dein RoseBikes Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jegger (19. September 2013)

Schön das sich einer meldet. Du hast recht es ist das Red Bull pro Factory und ich habe jetzt mal den alten Dämpfer ausgebaut und mit ein Digital-Messschieber gemessen. Jetzt das komische, ich messe vorne wie hinten 21,75mm. 
22,2mm hast du angeben und das passt?
Angerufen bei Euch habe ich auch und der Techniker gibt mir die Maße von 22,2 mit der Bestellnummer 529193 vor.
Ich wollte gestern bestellen und warte lieber noch etwas, bis ich die Bestätigung von dir bekomme.
Bitte noch einmal um Rückantwort.

Danke


----------

